# برنامه نویسی میکروکنترلر (MicroController) ها و MicroProcessor ها > برنامه نویسی سیستم های Embeded > Raspberry Pi >  مشکل روشن کردن orange pi

## zigoratsoft

سلام
من دیروز یه orange pi pc خریدم ولی هرکار میکنم روشن نمیشه آداپتور رو میزنم بجای اینکه چراغ های روی برد روشن بشه هر دو چراغ پورت lan روشن میشه!!!
مشکل از چی میتونه باشه؟

----------

